# Canadians Bringing the Hurt to the Taliban



## tomahawk6 (5 Jan 2011)

Super video. 

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=ee6_1294238347


----------



## Edward Campbell (5 Jan 2011)

Nice to see the fine old flag at 1:10 to 1:15.


----------



## HavokFour (6 Jan 2011)

Is that a Coyote or LAV III I hear thumping away?


----------



## Infanteer (6 Jan 2011)

It must be a CASW!


----------



## Sapplicant (6 Jan 2011)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> It must be a CASW!



The 40mm AGL type?


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (6 Jan 2011)

Sapplicant said:
			
		

> The 40mm AGL type?


Yes, but he was joking.


----------



## Sapplicant (6 Jan 2011)

Oh No a Canadian said:
			
		

> Yes, but he was joking.



As was I.


----------



## BDTyre (6 Jan 2011)

I see the Liveleaks post date is today, but I've seen this video before. I just wish I could remember when.


----------



## Fatalize (6 Jan 2011)

CanadianTire said:
			
		

> I see the Liveleaks post date is today, but I've seen this video before. I just wish I could remember when.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7QUMilPEFFU

2 years ago on this youtube video.


----------



## vonGarvin (6 Jan 2011)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> It must be a CASW!


My troll senses were tingling.  Well played, sir, well played ;D


Anyway, it's an older vid, but nice to see the 84 brought to bear!


----------



## BDTyre (7 Jan 2011)

Fatalize said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7QUMilPEFFU
> 
> 2 years ago on this youtube video.



That would be the one! Thanks.


----------

